# Snake Breeders



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

I was wondering what breeders kept theyre snakes in? Snakes such as Royals and corns etc?

Thanks


----------



## Alans_Reptiles (Jun 2, 2007)

it depends on the individual but personaley i use racks as they make it more easy to maintain and allow u to keep more animals in a smaller space than with vivs 

hope this helps 

Alan


----------



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

Alans_Reptiles said:


> it depends on the individual but personaley i use racks as they make it more easy to maintain and allow u to keep more animals in a smaller space than with vivs
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> Alan


Hey, thanks for the quick reply, do you have any pics of your racks? I know you can keep snakes in like plastic tubs, but the problem ive had is finding ones big enough, the biggest RUB's LxW is only 605 x 370 x (different heights) and I dont think they are quite big enough for corns/royals. 

Thanks


----------



## Alans_Reptiles (Jun 2, 2007)

i use 2'X1'x6" for both sub adult royals and adult corns i am going to get these racks from vision very soon there ideal 
Euro Rep Ltd - Europes largest manufacturer and distributor of Reptile Products


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

The boxes i use in my rack for corns/kings are 31in(l)/14(w)/8(h)
We buy ours from Esk Discount Warehouse in eastbourne.
cost £5.99.Each
Been using them for years now.


----------



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

reptile_seaford said:


> The boxes i use in my rack for corns/kings are 31in(l)/14(w)/8(h)
> We buy ours from Esk Discount Warehouse in eastbourne.
> cost £5.99.Each
> Been using them for years now.



How do you stack/heat them?

Thanks for the pics


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

I use vivariums.


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

I prefer vivs. Lets hope the thread doesn't descend into a viv Vs tub debate.:whistling2:


----------



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

Scoffa said:


> I prefer vivs. Lets hope the thread doesn't descend into a viv Vs tub debate.:whistling2:


Are there any viv v's tub debate threads? It would make interesting reading.....

I personally dont think it matters, the only problem with tubs is finding one big enough....


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

i use 50litre really useful boxes, plenty of space, heres my largest rack


----------



## topper1995 (Aug 29, 2009)

*ur set up*



captaincaveman said:


> i use 50litre really useful boxes, plenty of space, heres my largest rack
> 
> image


hiya, 
did u make those ur self or did u buy that fab set up!!!???
and if i want summin similar is there any sites i could sugest??
thanks


----------

